# Illinois Hay Market Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hay Market Report as of Oct 2, 2008

All hay prices quoted dollars per ton FOB the farm, small square bales unless
otherwise noted. Straw quoted in dollars per bale and by the ton. This report
was based on the sale of 1030 tons.

The demand for Illinois hay was light to moderate, as sales activity was slow and
prices were mostly steady. Many producers had completed their third cutting this
year and it will be the final crop taken. Yields have been very good for hay
producers in Illinois, but the weather has made it a challenge to bale between the
showers. Hay inventories are in much better shape than one year ago, as many
livestock feeders did not have to feed hay during the summer. Pastures were in good
shape for most of the feeding season, which led to less hay usage. As we turn to the
fall and winter feeding seasons, the interest in buying hay has increased with many
starting to buy some of their winter inventory. Demand for straw was moderate, with
most of the interest coming for mulching and the fall decorating season.

Northern: Northern Illinois hay trading was slow with prices mostly steady. Demand
was light to moderate with moderate to heavy offerings. Straw prices were steady,
with moderate demand and moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa 160-200, 185-215 in big
squares; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 150-185 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair
Alfalfa 120-140, 120-150 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 80-
100, 100-120 in big squares. Premium Mix 160-180, 165-180 in big squares; Good Mix
140-160, 140-160 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Mix 120-140, 110-140 in
big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Utility 80-100, 80-100 in big squares, 60-80 in
big rounds. Premium Grass 160-180; 140-160 in big squares; Good Grass 120-140, 120-
140 in big squares and 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 100-120, 100-120 in big
squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Utility 80-100, 110 for big squares and 75 in big
rounds. Straw prices were 2.00-2.50 per bale in small squares, 100-120 per ton in
small squares, with large squares 70-90.

Central: Central Illinois hay sales were light to moderate with prices mostly
steady. Demand was light to moderate with moderate to heavy offerings. Straw prices
were steady, with moderate demand and light to moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa
180-220, 185-205 in big squares, 130-150 in big rounds; Good Alfalfa 180-210, 170-
195 in big squares, 120-130 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 120-140, 80-100 in big
rounds, 120-150 in big squares; Utility Alfalfa 80-100, 100 in big squares, and 70-
80 in big rounds. Premium Mix 190-210, 160-180 in big squares; Good Mix 160-190, 160
in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Mix 120-140, 120-140 in big squares,
100-120 in big rounds; Utility Mix 80-100, 80-100 in big rounds. Premium Grass 140-
170, 140-160 in big squares, 100-130 in big rounds; Good Grass 120-140, 120-150 in
big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 100-120, 100 in big squares and 60-80
in big rounds; Utility 80, 80-100 in big squares, 65 in big rounds. Straw was steady
to firm with moderate to good demand. Prices were 2.00-2.50 per bale, 100-120 per
ton in small squares and 70-90 in big squares and 60 in big rounds.

Southern: Southern Illinois producers reported hay trading was light to moderate
with light to moderate demand and prices mostly steady. Supplies were moderate to
heavy. Straw prices were mostly steady, with moderate demand and light to moderate
offerings. Premium Alfalfa was 200-240, 185-205 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 180-
200, 170-185 in big squares, 120-140 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 140-160, 130-150
big squares, 90-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 80-100, 100 in big squares and
60-80 in big rounds. Premium Mix 180-200, 160-180 big squares; Good Mix 160-180,
140-160 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Mix 120-140, 120-150 in big
squares; Utility Mix 100-120, 70-90 in big rounds. Premium Grass 140-160, 135-160 in
big squares and 105 in big rounds; Good Grass 120-140, 120-140 in big squares, 80-
110 in big rounds; Fair Grass 100-120, 80-110 in big rounds, 100-120 in big squares;
Utility Grass 80-100. Straw was 2.00-2.50 per bale; 60-90 per ton in big squares,
with 80-100 in small squares.


----------

